# At what age should I move from 3 to 2 meals a day?



## Les (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Most dog food companies state their own age but it's usually about 6mths. 8)


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

I have just started to do this. What I have done so far is to increase his daily amount, due to growth, but instead of dividing the usual 3 meals I have increased the morning and evening meal and reduced the mid day meal. Therefore 150g morn and eve and 50g midday. Next step reduce further till none. Peanut was 5 months when I started this and seems to be coping well with the change, just make sure your viz gets all it needs at other times of the day.

Graham


----------

